# Chronographs: Zenith vs Omega, which would you pick?



## haakon59

Which one would you pick if you were choosing between these two chronographs:
1. Zenith El Primero Chronomaster T (01.0240.410.c495) which retails around $6500.00 in stainless steel with a leather band or:










2. Omega DeVille Co-Axial Chronograph (4541.31) in stainless steel which retails around $6300.00 in stainless steel with a stainless steel band.










What would you base your decision on? 
1. Movement advantages? I.e., co-axial = low maintenance low cost or El Primero equals high beat movement with excellent long term reputation and has moon phase too. 
2. Features? Co-axial movement versus moon phase?
3. Design? You like the look of one over the other.
4. Brand Loyalty: You like either Omega or Zenith because you have had them in the past and like them or have them now and like them, etc.
5. Whatever "need" you have to fill in your current collection. I.e., you don't have a chronograph that has a moonphase so you would pick the Zenith on that basis. Or, you don't have a watch with the co-axial movement and you would like to get one, etc. 
6. If you see one as superior to the other would you pick that one?

What would be my pick? Well, I like the Omega for it's overall high quality and bang for the buck, I like the co-axial movement and have yet to own an Omega with that movement, my past experience with the brand has been highly favorable, etc.

BUT, in this case, I would go for the Zenith. Why? Well, because I have yet to own a chronograph that has a moon phase, I like that; also I have not yet owned a watch with the El Primero movement (although I almost bought an older Daytona with that movement in it a few years ago) and because I like the look and frankly because just about everyone I have talked to who has owned a Zenith Chronograph says it is a very well made excellent watch with a reputation for being long lasting and also because I have yet to own a Zenith in my collection.

It would be a tough choice, but I would rationalize it by saying I will buy another Omega model with the co-axial movement at another time, maybe the Planet Ocean, perhaps the Deville Dress watch in gold, perhaps the Aqua Terra. That's what I would do at this time. Which one would you pick?


----------



## Matt Markis

Its no contest. Id get the Zenith. Dont get me wrong. I like Omega and had a Seamaster Professional that I still regret selling. But the overall look and quality of the Zenith wins me over. AND I like Moonphase watches...


----------



## D N Ravenna

*Interesting choices>>>*

I own 5 Omegas and 2 Zeniths. Some of my Omegas have had issues, but their service department in PA finally fixed them. My Zeniths (knock on wood) have had no problems. Having a responsive service department makes it almost an even proposition.

That said, it still comes down to what you want and the looks of the watches. For instance, I would buy the cream-dialed Broad Arrow all day as opposed to the Co-Axial Chronograph. I love the looks of the BA while the CAC leaves me luke warm. The one 'flaw' of the BA, if you want to call it that, is that the blued five-minute markers come close to but do not match the blued hands.

But for some odd reason, I do like the orange version of the Planet Ocean. ;-)

I have seen several of the EP CTs, and I think they are very classy looking watches. One thing they do share with the CAC is that the hands are not always visible in certain light due to their high luster. But to have a dressy, moonphase chronograph, I would have to side with the EP CT. Sadly, my current moonphase watch is not a chronograph, but it is a JLC. 

Have I prattled long enough? :-D

I guess if it were up to me, I would get the EP CT if I wanted a well made moonphase chronograph. It is truly a nice watch. In addition, the display back will keep you entertained for a long time. If I were looking to get a dressy and kind of sporty chronograph, I would side with the BA or CAC.

But remember, it has to sit on your wrist!

Keep us posted,

Dan


----------



## haakon59

Hey, a moonphase JLC is nothing to apologize about! I wish I had one. Especially the recently discontinued Master Moon. 

I too like the PO, but although I like the Orange bezel I think I am going to go for the black. 

I have had very good luck with Omegas in the past--all excellent time keepers, reliable, no problems. Definitely I want to get some back into my collection. 

But I haven't owned Zenith yet and have been toying for a couple of years with the idea of getting the Chronomaster T (or GT) and the Class Elite (as a dress watch). The dealer in my city who used to carry them no longer does so I can't try one on. Maybe I will be able to the next time I go to Vegas. I am thinking more now of the GT, but we'll see. 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## D N Ravenna

*Vegas>>>*

It has been almost 3 years since I have been there, but they had a most complete selection of Zeniths if you bother to walk *all* around. :-! As well, they have all sorts of things to ponder like the UN Freak. An excellent watch browsing capital, unless you do not have money.

My JLC is the Master Moon. Very classic. As you can tell, I enjoy watches, not just one brand or the other. I just wish I had more money! 

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## raffles1

Hi

I've roughly gone through the similar thought process (though not with Omega). After all the reasoning, the most difficult is choosing between the CM T & CM GT.

Back to your question between the 2 choices, I've selected Zenith based on 2 attributes : aesthetic (finishing, styling & details) and technicality.

For finishing <https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=609>, please refer to Mark_NJ's picture. It better represent the CM T/GT than the one you posted.

Look at the watch from afar, the spacing among the chrono-minute, moon-phases & second windows are very well placed, just well-balanced. At the bottom, there is this blue tint and a golden shine (from a moon phases window) give a refreshing feel for the overall dial-face.

Zoom into the dial, the coated crystal gives super clarity and accentuate the intricate & beautiful guilloche work. The two distinctive guilloche patterns and placements of the roman numerals really says a lot about the amount work placed onto the dial. 
The black alligator leather strap with the triple folding clasp completes the overall styling or the aesthetic portion.

For the technicality (or the functions available) I compare with the other chronos I've, somehow the CM T/GT has something more -the moon-phase and the complete calender month,day & date ... it is just packed with more complications than many others.

I use the tachymeter for my work too, so it is convenient.

I'm also looking for a watch with all parts fully in-house manufacture, and the unique El Primero, the first automatic integrated chrono movement since 1969, still being used till today, must be well-tested and proven in performance & reliability. 
Well the next point it is certified a chronometer. Some may say this is a marketing tactic, I reckon that the complete manufacturing processes must be pretty tight to produce watches to pass the independent COSC.

In the end I've chosen the CM T as it currently suits into my budget... have owned it for 2 months... fabulous, extremely accurate and very nice when wear on! Though it is not considered a dress watch, this fellow is just versatile for any occassions.

It is subjective end of the day...


----------



## haakon59

*Re: Vegas>>>*



D N Ravenna said:


> It has been almost 3 years since I have been there, but they had a most complete selection of Zeniths if you bother to walk *all* around. :-! As well, they have all sorts of things to ponder like the UN Freak. An excellent watch browsing capital, unless you do not have money.
> 
> My JLC is the Master Moon. Very classic. As you can tell, I enjoy watches, not just one brand or the other. I just wish I had more money!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dan


You are fortunate to have the JLC Master Moon in your collection. If I had the money, I would buy it. Very nice watch.

Yes, Vegas is great for watches--as good as New York I would say.


----------



## haakon59

raffles1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've roughly gone through the similar thought process (though not with Omega). After all the reasoning, the most difficult is choosing between the CM T & CM GT.
> 
> Back to your question between the 2 choices, I've selected Zenith based on 2 attributes : aesthetic (finishing, styling & details) and technicality.
> 
> For finishing <https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=609>, please refer to Mark_NJ's picture. It better represent the CM T/GT than the one you posted.
> 
> Look at the watch from afar, the spacing among the chrono-minute, moon-phases & second windows are very well placed, just well-balanced. At the bottom, there is this blue tint and a golden shine (from a moon phases window) give a refreshing feel for the overall dial-face.
> 
> Zoom into the dial, the coated crystal gives super clarity and accentuate the intricate & beautiful guilloche work. The two distinctive guilloche patterns and placements of the roman numerals really says a lot about the amount work placed onto the dial.
> The black alligator leather strap with the triple folding clasp completes the overall styling or the aesthetic portion.
> 
> For the technicality (or the functions available) I compare with the other chronos I've, somehow the CM T/GT has something more -the moon-phase and the complete calender month,day & date ... it is just packed with more complications than many others.
> 
> I use the tachymeter for my work too, so it is convenient.
> 
> I'm also looking for a watch with all parts fully in-house manufacture, and the unique El Primero, the first automatic integrated chrono movement since 1969, still being used till today, must be well-tested and proven in performance & reliability.
> Well the next point it is certified a chronometer. Some may say this is a marketing tactic, I reckon that the complete manufacturing processes must be pretty tight to produce watches to pass the independent COSC.
> 
> In the end I've chosen the CM T as it currently suits into my budget... have owned it for 2 months... fabulous, extremely accurate and very nice when wear on! Though it is not considered a dress watch, this fellow is just versatile for any occassions.
> 
> It is subjective end of the day...


Thank you for letting my know about your experience. I like Zenith a great deal and think I want to get one. I too have been wondering which way to go, T or GT? My initial thought was to go with the T because 40mm is still a decent size. I think I will have to travel and try them on to see which one fits me better. Thanks.


----------



## Fantasio

Zombie record, back after 10 years! :-d


----------



## WTSP

Ten years in the verdict is sound and perhaps even reinforced: the Chronomaster takes it by a mile!

Those Frederic Piguet coaxials were okay but seemed to have reliability issues and have been almost totally replaced by the 9300. Also, the DeVille chronos looks and size haven't aged as well as the Chronomaster IMHO. 

Sorry to cheerlead like this.


----------



## franco60

Both! Have a Zenith El Primero ordered, own a vintage Movado Datron HS 360 Super Subsea, and a 1970 Omega Speedmaster MK II with racing dial. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

